# Siemens Logo USB Verbindungskabel



## ladelurch (1 März 2010)

Hallo, versuche bei EBAY ein Siemens Logo USB-Verbindungskabel günstig zu ersteigern aber man kommt kaum an eins unter 80 Euro ran.
kann mir einer sagen, wie man ein USB-Kabel mit der vierpoligen Logoschnittstelle verdrahtet ? bin um jeden Tipp dankbar !


----------



## Homer79 (1 März 2010)

hier 2 links...

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/67728

http://www.techniker-forum.de/steue...plan-logo-easy-programmierkabel-pc-39044.html

das is zwar vom seriellen kabel...sollte aber zeigen, das nicht die Belegung selber das problem sein wird, sondern eher der kleine stecker 

kauf dir doch das starter set und verkaufe die logo und die software wieder...da haste den kabel bestimmt für fast umsonst


----------



## PN/DP (1 März 2010)

*LOGO! News Box 12/24V*

Hallo ladelurch,

ich meine, den speziellen Stecker auf der LOGO-Seite nachzubasteln, hast Du Null Chance.

Wie von Homer79 auch mein Tip:
Kauf Dir das LOGO-Starterset LOGO! News Box 12/24V für 155,00 EUR Netto-Listenpreis, 
da bekommst Du das USB-Programmierkabel quasi kostenlos als Zugabe.

Was ist in der News Box alles drin?
* LOGO!12/24RC 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA6 (115,00 EUR netto Einzelpreis)
* LOGO!Soft Comfort V6.1 Vollversion (49,00 EUR netto Einzelpreis)
* interaktives Trainingsprogramm
* USB-Kabel 6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0 (75,00 EUR netto Einzelpreis)
* gedrucktes Handbuch A4
* Schraubendreher
* schicke Kiste "Systainer"

Gruß
Harald


----------



## knabi (2 März 2010)

Dazu kommt, daß im USB-Kabel ein Controller verbaut ist. Einfach USB-Kabel nehmen, abisolieren und auf die LOGO!-Schnittstelle verdrahten geht nicht...

Gruß

Holger


----------

